# Baratza Sette 270 Production, first impressions



## uilleann (Jul 3, 2016)

Just got my new Production Sette today. Some initial impressions:

1. Its looks really sharp

2. It grinds fast

3. It grinds clean. 20.0g of beans give you 20.0g of grind. Really amazing for us as we want to switch back and forth between Caff and decaf and I cannot tolerate caff so this will work

4. It recommends a setting of 5E for espresso. With my Rancillio machine I got ZERO coffee from that. Lots of experimenting got me to about 11D for a 42gm expression from 20g of coffee in a 20g VST basket. And it made a really good latte.

5. I tried it a second time with a finer adjustment of 11B and got 43g. I should have gotten 40 or 41g. But I think the grind blades have to wear in some so this progression of having to set finer grinds each time may go on for a bit. In the instructions they say that after a few pounds of coffee I will need to put a shim in the unit. So that is weird. I will keep monitoring my grind settings to see how far this goes...... maybe down to the originally recommended 5E???? We will see.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you single dosing?

I'm intrigued how it tastes in the cup side by side with a Vario.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

uilleann said:


> Just got my new Production Sette today. Some initial impressions:
> 
> 1. Its looks really sharp
> 
> ...


Baratza love their shims. I've moved the shims around on my Preciso several times to do a proper macro adjustment of the grinding range. I'm sure they have written an excellent guide on how to do this though


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Baratza love their shims. I've moved the shims around on my Preciso several times to do a proper macro adjustment of the grinding range. I'm sure they have written an excellent guide on how to do this though


Think I saw a YouTube vid of how to shim the sette. Also there is talk of a new centre burr that will allow coarser grinds for those who require them.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, keen on this unit as it reminds me of my Sage pro which I loved due to it's small footprint, this looks like it will grind much better though.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I take it this is the one without the weighing capabilities?


----------



## uilleann (Jul 3, 2016)

aaronb said:


> Are you single dosing?
> 
> I'm intrigued how it tastes in the cup side by side with a Vario.


Its a double dose. I use a 20g vst filter basket and put 20g in it. The PID on the rancillio silva runs with a 2 sec pre shot of water followed by 24 seconds of water. Water temp is 222F (105.6 C). I am going for a 40g shot or 1:2 ratio. And I am getting 42-43. I will be doing a lot more testing today.

I cant compare it to a vario but I thought there was no sourness or bitterness. It did seem a bit less full flavored than the Rocky grinder. My wife thought it was great.

Keep in mind I am making lattes so my taste remarks are for the latte not the straight espresso.


----------



## uilleann (Jul 3, 2016)

Right, now weign capability, that would be the 270w


----------



## uilleann (Jul 3, 2016)

THe instructions refer to a 5mm wrench and a washer that is packed in the box. But there was none. And in the Brataza set up video it does not show one in the box. I have emailed them and am waiting on a response. But the setting range has more than enough range for our lattes


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

uilleann said:


> Its a double dose.


By single dosing they mean are you weighing 20g of beans and only putting that amount in the hopper and if so, what weight of ground coffee comes out.


----------



## uilleann (Jul 3, 2016)

one thing that is odd. With the rocky grind that gets me 40g shot from 20g load at 26 sec. the grind setting is 6 and it feels finer that the sette setting that give about the same results. The rocky will produce some clumping which ai break up before tamping where there is no clumping with the sette. And I use a # 6 scottie callaghan dose distributor, with a. deep curve. On the rocky grind it produces a perfect 20g shot in the vst basket. But on the sette grind I have to go to a much flatter curve of #3.

Bottom line is that for the same coffee beans getting the same 1:2 ratio on 20 grams of coffee, the grind feels and acts courser than the rocky? I am a bit confused right now.... but the lattes taste good!


----------



## uilleann (Jul 3, 2016)

20g of beans provides 20g of grind into a 20g basket getting me a 43 g shot in 26 sec.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Apologies if I'm telling you something you already know uilleann but there's quite a few users with the Sette sharing their thoughts on Home Barista forums. They're not available in the UK yet so not much activity here.

Do keep posting your findings though, I'm very interested.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

uilleann said:


> one thing that is odd. With the rocky grind that gets me 40g shot from 20g load at 26 sec. the grind setting is 6 and it feels finer that the sette setting that give about the same results. The rocky will produce some clumping which ai break up before tamping where there is no clumping with the sette. And I use a # 6 scottie callaghan dose distributor, with a. deep curve. On the rocky grind it produces a perfect 20g shot in the vst basket. But on the sette grind I have to go to a much flatter curve of #3.
> 
> Bottom line is that for the same coffee beans getting the same 1:2 ratio on 20 grams of coffee, the grind feels and acts courser than the rocky? I am a bit confused right now.... but the lattes taste good!


This can be to do with how fines are distributed and general distribution of particle size.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dylan said:


> This can be to do with how fines are distributed and general distribution of particle size.


Both grinders' output may be different to each other, but both may still be falling within the bounds of 'normal'.


----------

